# rsync Probleme behoben (13.01.)

## ian!

------------------------------------------------

RSYNC SERVER WIEDER UP AND RUNNING

Syncen ist also wieder möglich.

------------------------------------------------

Hallo zusammen,

solltet ihr zur Zeit Probleme haben einen rsync zu machen, dann schätzt euch glücklich. Der Portagetree ist zur Zeit fehlerhaft. Bitte also nicht weiter versuchen zu syncen.

Der Fehler ist bekannt und es wird daran gearbeitet.

Entwarnung folgt.

--ian!

----------

## LE_Shatai

als ich vorhin ein 

       emerge sync

ausgeführt habe, bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamps

rsync: failed to connect to 127.0.0.1: Connectino refused

rsync: error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c (88)

>>> retry...

liegt das nun an mir oder an dem rsync problem, das ihr habt?

Wieso will der sich zum localhost verbinden?

oder will der auf dem localhost einen clientserver starten um den sync auszuführen?

----------

## ian!

Der Nameservereintrag von rsync.gentoo.org wurde auf 127.0.0.1 geändert um zu verhindern, daß Clients sich weiterhin den fehlerhaften Portagetree von einem rsync-Server holen.

--ian!

----------

## LE_Shatai

axo, verstehe....

tnx für die schnelle antwort   :Very Happy: 

was denkt ihr wann das problem behoben sein wird?

----------

## gerry

danke für den hinweis.

jetzt weiss ich warum vorhin so viele dateien gelöscht wurden, wo mein tree grade mal drei tage alt war.

----------

## Inte

*grmpf* Schon zwei Tage ohne System. Gestern war unser lokaler rsync-Mirror down und heute ist der tree futsch. Dabei wollte ich doch nur mein System neu aufsetzen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## sirro

 *Inte wrote:*   

> *grmpf* Schon zwei Tage ohne System. Gestern war unser lokaler rsync-Mirror down und heute ist der tree futsch. Dabei wollte ich doch nur mein System neu aufsetzen. 

 

Warum nicht einfach einen älteren Snapshot benutzen? (z.B.: älter=gestern) Zum Aufsetzen des Systems reichts das allemal, die Distfiles sind noch verfügbar.

Wenn rsync wieder funktioniert, dann einfach aktualisieren...

----------

## MadEagle

"rsync1.be.gentoo.org" hat einen älteren Stand des Baums eingespielt, der von dort geholt werden kann. Er hat die Synchronisation mit rsync.gentoo.org abgeschaltet, solange das Problem besteht. 

Macht aber nur Sinn für das Neuaufsetzen einer Maschine, der Stand des Baumes wird nicht aktualisiert, also ein Update ist nicht sinnvoll.

HTH, MadEagle

----------

## Börni

Phuuu, und ich dachte schon ich bin zu blöd dazu.  :Wink: 

Greets Börni

----------

## Amarok

ja so lösen sich manche dinge von selbst.vielleicht könnte jemand den ordner /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/ als tar schicken das ich zumindest wieder mit den 2.6.1er weitermachn kann.

habs zu spät gelesen und da war restore schon geschehen.

und die kerneldatein auch weg  :Sad: 

amarok@gmx.at

Danke de Amarok

----------

## ian!

Entwarnung.

----------

## Thomas_K

Hallo,

ich habe für mein vor zwei Tagen aufgesetztes Gentoo in der Nacht vom 12. auf 13. (start etwa 23:30 bis schätzungsweise 04:00) ich ging um ca 02:00 schlafen bis dahin lief m.E alles rund) ein emerge sync

angestossen. Habe ich jetzt den fehlerhaften Portage Tree auf dem Rechner ?

----------

## Amarok

Danke an die beiden User. 

alles bekommen

de Amarok

entwarnung auch schon gesehen

----------

## b0fh

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Entwarnung.

 

Also mein rsync läuft irgendwie schon 30minuten, dauert normalerweise so 5. Normal nach dem Vorfall?

----------

## Empire

 *b0fh wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Entwarnung. 
> 
> Also mein rsync läuft irgendwie schon 30minuten, dauert normalerweise so 5. Normal nach dem Vorfall?

 

Ich nehme mal an Ja, da anscheinend wichtige Files gelöscht wurden müssen die ja alle neu gezogen werden...

----------

## iBormuth

Super - alles wider gut ! Danke.

Vielleich könnte jemand (der dazu berechtigt ist) in den <Latest Site News> noch Entwarnung geben....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=123981

----------

## gwion

also bei mir funktioniert es nicht (auf 2 verschiedenen rechnern).

wenn ich /usr/portage lösche kann ich emerge sync machen. allerdings werden nicht die neuesten pakete gefunden (zb das neue portage).

wenn ihc danach nochmal emerge sync probiere krieg ich wieder den timestamp error...

langsam beunruhigt mich das... ich wäre ungemein dankbar für hilfreiche vorschläge...

danke und lg,

gwion

----------

## tobimat80

Du könntest dir den aktuellsten portage snapshot von gentoo.org besorgen und den dann in /usr entpacken - emerge sync und alles müsste wieder laufen.

Oder ein emerge-webrsync durchführen.

Gruß,

Tobias

----------

## gwion

 *tobimat80 wrote:*   

> Du könntest dir den aktuellsten portage snapshot von gentoo.org besorgen und den dann in /usr entpacken - emerge sync und alles müsste wieder laufen.
> 
> Oder ein emerge-webrsync durchführen.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

beides gestern nacht probiert, ohne erfolg. allerdings funktionierts heute wieder.

komisch ist allerdings der output von emerge -up world...

```
gwion root # emerge -up system && emerge -up world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-devel/automake-1.7.8" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-im/sim-0.9.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild net-im/sim-0.9.1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

gwion root #
```

naja, mal sehen was da dahinter steckt... hinweise werden dankend angenommen   :Wink: 

danke jedenfalls für deine vorschläge...

lg,

gwion

----------

## amne

Dieses Problem tritt anscheinend immer wieder mal auf, siehe hier. Bitte gegebenenfalls auch dort zu DEPEND/*DEPEND Problemen weiterposten.

----------

## gwion

 *amne wrote:*   

> Dieses Problem tritt anscheinend immer wieder mal auf, siehe hier. Bitte gegebenenfalls auch dort zu DEPEND/*DEPEND Problemen weiterposten.

 

 :Embarassed:  vielen dank für den link... war scheinbar zu blöd den zu finden.

lg,

gwion

----------

